# play music over call? ?



## n1newbie (Dec 7, 2011)

so Play Music Over Call is not possible in android? if i play a music while in a call the receiver cannot hear the music that i play







is there any mod/ workaround?

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## choelloen (Feb 1, 2012)

yeah me tooo I want to know if there is a way to do it. and also I want to know if there is a way to change my voice in call?


----------

